# JVC Community



## Ben1337 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

Planning to rent a townhouse in JVC. Can anyone who is living there share this experience about the community please? 
Also is there another location in Dubai where you can rent a 1-2BR modern-ish townhouse/villa for 100K or less?

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Ben - we've just moved into an apartment in JVC - what sort of info are you looking for.

I'm also a newbie to DXB but have lived and worked in the region for quite a while (in my opinion that is).


----------

